# Busausfall (Profibus)



## Harry (12 Mai 2004)

Folgende Situation:

CPU315-2DP mit 3 Servoreglern (Compax) am Profibus. Das ganze funktioniert problemlos.

Nun wird das PB-Netzwerk um einen Teilnehmer (Stellantrieb Baumer) erweitert (letzter Teilnehmer) und immer noch ist alles bestens.

Da der Stellantrieb mit 24V (gleiches NG wie SPS) betrieben wird und es mit dem maximalen Strom der Speisung knapp wird, setze ich ein neues NG ein, welches nur den Stellantrieb speist.
Und nun fängts an... sporadisch (zwischen 10s und 30 Minuten Intervall) verabschiedet sich einer der 3 Compax Busteilnehmer (zufällig, welchen es gerade betriff...) , um nach Sekundenbruchteilen wieder zurückzukehren. 
Der betroffene Servo bleibt dadurch natürlich rasch stehen, die LED BF auf der 315 leuchet kurz auf.


Folgendes habe ich schon versucht:

- anderes Netzgerät
- OV des NG mit Masse verbinden/nicht verbinden (Verbunden tritt der Fehler weniger häufig auf)
- Anschluss des Baumer Antriebs wieder am gleichen NG wie die restliche Steuerung -> Problem behoben.
- Ueberprüfung sämtlicher Schirm und Masseanschlüsse.
- zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich für alle Busteilnehmer
- wechseln der PB-Stecker

Weiss jemand noch einen Rat ??

Danke

Harry



Während dieser Zeit bleiben


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (12 Mai 2004)

Sitzen die Teilnehmer im Schaltschrank, oder an  der Anlage ??


----------



## Harry (12 Mai 2004)

die Compax Servoverstärker sind im Schaltschrank, der Baumer Stellantrieb ist in der Anlage. (jedoch nur ca. 8m entfernt)


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Potentialausgleich zur Anlage O.K. ??

Hatte vor einigen Jahren das gleiche Problem. Nachdem alle Kabelkanäle zur Anlage, der Schaltschrank und alle Anlagenteile auf dem selben Potential waren hatte sich das Problem erledigt.
Ausserdem ist mir das mal an einer Anlage passiert, die über 4 Etagen verteilt war. Erst lief alles super bei der Inbetriebnahme. Plötzlich fiel mir der gesammte Bus ohne erkennbaren fehler aus. Die Ursache war ein lieber Schlosser, der auf der 3.Etage mit seinem Schweissgerät zu gange war.Hier war es mit dem Potentialausgleich nicht so einfach ( Altbau etc. ). Habe hier das Kupferkabel rausgerissen und Siemens OLM&s eingesetzt. D.h. einen redundanten Glasfaserring über alle Etagen. Seitdem habe ich sogar eine höhere ausfallsicherheit und keinen Ärger mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Sorry, hatte vergessen mich anzumelden, der Gast war ich :roll:


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (12 Mai 2004)

:shock:  Scheiß Tag heute, das gleiche nochmal


----------



## Harry (12 Mai 2004)

Potentialprobleme war auch mein erster Gedanke... Und darum hab ich ja auch einiges schon unternommen.
Die Anlage ist eine Stahlkonstruktion, mehr oder weniger alles verschraub und sicherheitshalber hab ich für den externen Antrieb noch extra eine Potausgleichsleitung verlegen lassen, welche direkt auf den Schaltschrank läuft.

Komisch ist halt, dass es problemlos läuft, wenn alles an der gleichen Speisung ist.
Dachte immer, die Profibsschnittstelle sei potentialgetrennt zum Rest ?

Was halt auch komisch ist:

Der Busteilnehmer der die Probleme verursacht, verliert nie die Verbindung zur 315'er, nur alle anderen, die sonst problemlos funktionieren....


----------



## joker (12 Mai 2004)

*Profibusteilnehmer fällt aus !*

Ich würde da die Energiequellen parallel zusammenschalten somit müsste genügend Spannung vorhanden sein ! Es deutet darauf hin, dass die unterschiedlichen NTs ein Potentialunterschied haben !

viel Erfolg und Spass

Joker


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (12 Mai 2004)

Wie sieht es mit den Abschlusswiederständen aus ??
Die beziehen ihre Spannung aus der Geräteversorgung. Deshalb setze ich immer aktive Abschlußwiederstände mit eigener 24V Einspeisung ein.

Wer das nicht glaubt, der kann ja mal ein OP27 als letzten Teilnehmer mit aktiviertem Abschlusswiederstand aufbauen. Bus in Betrieb nehmen und dann das OP abschalten -> resultat Bus bricht zusammen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Mai 2004)

*eines meiner nie wirklich gelösten Probleme*

Hallo Harry,



			
				Harry schrieb:
			
		

> ..Der Busteilnehmer der die Probleme verursacht, verliert nie die Verbindung zur 315'er, nur alle anderen, die sonst problemlos funktionieren....



so ein Problem hatte ich auch einmal. Ein Netz mit einigen Wago-Modulen, DP/DP-Kopplern, Sütron-Bedienteilen und Identsystemen von P+F. Bei geringsten Störungen aus der Umgebung wie dem Schalten von Asynchronmotoren kleiner Leistungen fielen verschiedene Wago-Module für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde aus. Erst nach Abtrennen aller P+F-Geräte vom Bus kam es nicht zu dieser Störung. Wie bei deinem Problem, liefen die offensichtlichen Störenfriede ungestört weiter. Wir haben trotz intensiver Bemühungen das Problem nicht vollständig beseitigen können. Erst nach einer Bilderbuchinstallation des Busses (dicker Potenzialausgleich, Panzerstahlrohr, usw) war das Problem minimiert, jedoch immer noch nicht beseitigt. Einen störungsfreien Betrieb erreichten wir letztendlich nur, indem die Motore (wie gesagt, kleinste Leistungen) nie in Gruppen zugleich geschaltet wurden. P+F war nicht bereit, kostenlose Unterstützung bei der Problemlösung zu leisten.

Vielleicht hilft in deinem Fall der Einsatz eines Repeaters zur Potenzialtrennung? Wäre zum Probieren zumindest ein geringer Aufwand.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Harry (12 Mai 2004)

Kamin :

Was meinst du mit aktiven Abschlusswiderständen? Ich hab halt einfach die original Siemens PB-Stecker bei denen die Abschlusswiderstände mit Schiebeschaltern eingeschaltet werden können.

Irgendwie könnte es schon etwas mit dem zu tun haben was Du schilderst.  Denn das problematische Gerät ist ja der letzte Teilnehmer. 
Im Gegensatz zu deinem Versuch mit dem OP27 ist es bei mir aber genau umgekehrt: die Probleme auf dem Bus treten auf, sobald ich das letzte Gerät mit 24V versorge...


Dagobert:

Deine Schilderung stimmt 1:1 überein mit dem Problemfall den ich habe. Nur ist mein Netz wirklich SEHR klein... Gesamtbuslänge etwa 12m... 

Ein Repeater? Ist das nicht kompliziert zum konfigurieren? Gibts sowas von Siemens?
(Wäre mir immer noch viel sympathischer als ein Panzerrohr-Installation!)


Gruss

Harry


----------



## smoe (12 Mai 2004)

Harry schrieb:
			
		

> - OV des NG mit Masse verbinden/nicht verbinden (Verbunden tritt der Fehler weniger häufig auf)



Ausser beim isolierten Aubau sollten die 0V der Netzteile generell auf Masse (Erdungsschiene) liegen. (Ist IMHO Vorschrift) Am besten alle 0V auf der selben Masse und genau kontrollieren ob die Trennklemme auch zu ist.

Liegt die Busleitung zum Stellantrieb in "ungünstiger" Umgebung?(Leitungen mit hoher Leistung, Spannung, Frequenz)

Schon mal versucht die Baudrate zu reduzieren?


----------



## Harry (13 Mai 2004)

Die Speisungen sind jetzt alle miteinander verbunde. Wie geschildert, hat dies bewirkt, dass der Fehler seltener auftrat. Aber eben leider nur seltener!
Die Reduktion der Baudrate hat keine feststellbaren Veränderungen im Verhalten gebracht.

Das sind die richtig schönen Projekte: da gibt man eine Preisofferte ab was die Integration so eines Stellantriebs kostet und schlussendlich bastelt man tagelang da rum und kommt nicht weiter.

Und selbstverständlich sagen alle Hersteller und Lieferanten, dass sie "das noch nie" irgendwo sonst hatten...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Mai 2004)

*6ES7 972-0AA01-0XA0*

Hallo Harry,



			
				Harry schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein Repeater? Ist das nicht kompliziert zum konfigurieren? Gibts sowas von Siemens?...



Ja gibt es, Bestell-Nummer 6ES7 972-0AA01-0XA0. Zu konfigurieren ist da garnichts. Er trennt ganz einfach zwei Bussegmente galvanisch von einander. Nur die Busabschlusswiderstände müssen richtig geschaltet werden. Anstatt von zwei hast du dann vier Busabschlüsse. Die Stromversorgung des Repeaters würde ich vom CPU-Netzteil beziehen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (14 Mai 2004)

Das ist ja dein Problem, sobald du den Stecker draufmachst, wird der Abschlusswiederstand im Stecker mit Spannung aus deinem Gerät versorgt. Ergo haben beide Abschlusswiederstände unterschiedliches Potential. 

Schleife den Teilnehmer doch ein, die paar Meter zurück zum Schrank sind doch bestimmt zu verkraften. Dann dürfte dein Problem gelöst sein.


Aktives RS485 Abschlusselement : 6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0  67 ¤


----------



## smoe (14 Mai 2004)

Das Aktives Abschlusselement habe noch nie verwendet und ich habe immer mehrere Netzteile in den Anlagen. zb. im Hauptschrank eines für die CPU, CP, Repeater und ein eigenes für die Sensoreninseln (ET200) im Feld. Die externen Schränke mit teilweise eigener CPU machen sich die Spannungen alle selbst. Alles ist über mehrere 100 Meter mit Profibus verbunden und der Bus läuft teilweise sogar weiter wenn ich einen Abschlussteilnehmer abschalte! Es sind halt alle 0V der Netzteile geerdet und die Stromversorgungen und Erdungen laufen sternförmig zum Hauptschrank.


----------



## Harry (14 Mai 2004)

Also.. ich werde mal als erstes die Busverdrahtung ändern, damit der Probleme machende Stellantrieb nicht am Schluss ist. Ist wohl die einfachste und günstigste Variante.

Wenn das nicht nützt: Versuch mit dem Repeater.

Werde dann ein Feedback schreiben. 

Danke für die Hilfe!

Harry


----------



## Balou (11 Juni 2004)

Moin 

mich würd mal intressieren ob der Bus nun läuft und was du jetzt als masnahmen gemacht hast?

MfG Balou


----------



## churchill (11 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

BEITRAG VON SIEMENS!

Hinweise zur dauerhaften Terminierung eines Bussegmentes  

FRAGE:  
Wenn ich die Spannungsversorgung
an einem PROFIBUS DP Slave
abschalte oder diesen vom Netz trenne,
dann werden andere Slaves beeinflusst.
Was kann ich dagegen tun? 

ANTWORT:
Der erste und der letzte Teilnehmer
am PROFIBUS sind für die Terminierung
des Bussegmentes verantwortlich.
Diese Terminierung erfolgt über einen
Abschlusswiderstand, welcher über
die Stromversorgung des Slaves
mitversorgt wird. Wenn Sie einen der
beiden Slaves abschalten, dann
heben Sie die Terminierung des
Bussegmentes auf. Dadurch melden
andere Teilnehmer eine Busstörung.
Deshalb dürfen die DP-Teilnehmer
mit eingeschaltetem Abschlusswiderstand
nicht abgeschaltet oder vom Netz
getrennt werden. Dadurch wird der
Abschlusswiderstand nicht mehr versorgt
und der Bus ist nicht mehr richtig abgeschlossen. 

Wenn Sie häufiger DP-Slaves vom
Bus nehmen müssen, dann empfiehlt
sich der Einsatz eines aktiven
PROFIBUS -Terminators
(MLFB: 6ES7 972-0DA00-0AA0).
Dieser aktive RS485-Abschlusswiderstand
dient zum Abschluss von PROFIBUS - Segmenten.
Die Busterminierung ist damit unabhängig
von den angeschlossenen Busteilnehmern.
Der aktive Abschlusswiderstand kann
separat zu den anderen Peripheriekomponenten
oder mit einer vor der Peripherie
zugeschalteten Spannung versorgt werden.
Durch den aktiven PROFIBUS -Terminator
können die Teilnehmer wahlfrei an- und
abgekoppelt werden, ohne dass es zu
Fehlfunktionen in der Kommunikation kommt. 

Hinweis:
Ein RS485 Repeater besitzt ebenfalls
die Funktion eines Abschlusswiderstandes.
Es ist somit nicht notwendig, ein Bussegment,
welches bereits durch einen Repeater
abgeschlossen wird, zusätzlich durch
einen Abschlusswiderstand zu terminieren. 

Tritt dieses Verhalten auf, wenn ein Slave
abgeschaltet wird und sich nicht am Ende
eines Bussegmentes befindet
(d.h. Abschlusswiderstand ist abgeschaltet),
dann ist das Bussystem nicht korrekt aufgebaut.
Überprüfen Sie den Busaufbau anhand
des Handbuches "SIMATIC NET PROFIBUS-Netze Anhang C". 

Hinweis:  
Das Handbuch finden Sie auf den
Internet Seiten des Customer Support
unter der Beitrags-ID 1971286. 


Beitrags-ID:2157453     Datum:30.07.2003

mfG churchill


----------



## Harry (23 Juni 2004)

Danke für die Infos, Churchill.

Ich habe nun also den Aufwand betrieben und das problematische Gerät zwischen andere Busteilnehmer eingeschlauft. 
Leider ein totaler Misserfolg. Es funktionierten nur noch die Geräte welche sich zwischen dem Stellentrieb und der CPU befinden.
Auf den Rest (inkl. dem Stellantrieb der Probleme macht) kann über den Bus nicht mehr zugegriffen werden.
Ziehe ich den PB-Stecker des Stellantriebs, so funktionieren alle andern Teilnehmer wieder....

Nurn hab ich halt alles wieder rückgängig gemacht, und es funktioniert wieder so wie vorher: die Busteilnehmer fallen "nur" noch sporadisch aus.

Bin langsam am Ende meines Lateins.....

Gruss

Harry


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo Harry,

hast du es denn einmal über einen Repeater versucht?

Oder, möglicherweise ist ja auch die DP-Schnittstelle des Stellantriebes "ein bisschen" defekt? Stellantrieb gewechselt?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Harry (25 Juni 2004)

Hallo Onkel,

nein, mit einem Repeater hab ichs noch nicht probiert. Wenn ich mal so was für ein anderes Projekt brauchen würde, könnte ich das mal probieren. (Nur um einen Versuch zu machen, ist so ein Repeater nicht gerade günstig!)

Langsam zweifle ich auch an der Schnittstelle des Stellantriebs. Anfangs Juli wird der Lieferant mit einem Busanalyzer und einem neuen Stellantrieb vorkeikommen...

Gruss

Harry


----------



## Harry (9 Juli 2004)

*Problem gelöst*

der Hersteller des Stellantriebs ist nun also mit einem Busanalysator vorbeigekommen und hat festgestellt, dass sobald der Antrieb am Bus hängt die CPU bereits ein paar us nachdem sie einen Teilnehmer angesprochen hat einen zweiten Versuch macht. Sie wartet also gar nicht die anhand der gsd-Dateien berechneten Zeiten ab. Scheint so, als ob die CPU schon beim Aufbau der Kommunikation "merkt" dass etwas nicht stimmt und darum gleich einen zweiten  Versuch startet. 
Dies löst dann bereits den "Busfehler" aus.

Bei einer genauen Analyse des Schaltplans der PB-Schnittstelle des Antriebs wurde festgestellt, dass diese entgegen der zertifizierten Version mit 2 Dioden zur Ableitung von Ueberspannung auf dem Bus ausgestattet ist. -> Dioden rausgelötet -> Störung tritt nicht mehr auf !

Gruss

Harry


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo Harry,

und was sagt der Hersteller "Baumer" dazu? Der Fehler müsste doch auch bei anderen Anwendern aufgetreten sein? War der Service von Baumer wenigstens kostenlos?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Harry (3 August 2004)

Hallo Dagobert,

der Einsatz von Baumer war kostenlos. (was ich eigentlich als selbstverständlich anschaue!) 
Und wir seien die einzigen, bei denen dieses Problem aufgetreten ist. (Hast du in so einem Fall schon mal etwas anderes von einem Hersteller gehört??   )

Gruss

Harry


----------

